# iPod bientôt illégal?



## kaolin (2 Août 2004)

Je voudrais reagir a cette news de macgeneration ici 

J'en ai vraiment assez de l'industrie du disque. Ils se plaignent maintenant de ce qu'ils ont semes quelques annees plus tot. Aujourd'hui, la musique est devenue un objet de consommation comme les autres, et tout ca grace a qui, grace aux majors du disque. 
il n'y a pas si longtemps les jeunes ecoutaient les beatles, ensuite ils ecoutaient Led Zeppelin, ensuite c'etait Nirvana, et maintenant c'est la star ac.
Comment en est on arrive la, c'est vraiment ce que je me demande. On est arrive au fond du gouffre, je ne pense pas qu'on pourra aller plus bas, enfin je ne'espere pas.

Il y a encore quelques annees, la musique etait encore quelque chose d'artistique, la sortie d'un album pour un artiste recompensait des mois, voir des annees de travail sur un projet. A present, les CD de la star ac sont enregistres en quelques semaine maximum afin de les sortir le plus tot possible. Et pourquoi cela? Simplement pour faire de l'argent facile. le voila le probleme des majors. Ils ont trop tires sur la corde de largent facile.
Pour se faire, ils ont multiplies les popstars et star ac afin de sortir un maximum d'albums et faire des sous. Tout est a present base sur un retour sur investissement rapide, donc des ventes rapides. 
on ne parle meme plus de la premiere star ac, tout le monde a deja ublie leurs visages et les albums qu'ils avaient sorti. On nous balance du pre mache, a vite consommer. Il faut consommer la musique rapidement, la digerer tres vite, afin de pouvoir vite passer a autre chose.
Juste avant la star ac and co, on avait eu le phenomene boys and girls band. Qu'en reste t il quelques annees plus tard, rien du tout. Simplement beaucoup d'argent fait par les majors.

Ce que je reproche donc aux majors c'est qu'elles ont tranforme en moins de 10 ans la musique en simple objet de consommation comme le jambon qu'on va acheter au supermarche en barquette et qu'on mange dans les 5 jours apres achat.
C'est je pense, une des explications au fait que beaucoup de monde telecharge de la musique sur internet en peer to peer sans la payer. Combien etes vous pret a debourser pour de la musique alimentaire? 20 euros pour un CD, je ne crois pas. un prix vert a la Fnac maintenant c'est plus de 15 euros, ce qui est extremement cher. Je reste comvaincu qu'avec des prix plus bas, a 10 a 12 euros maximum par album, les ventes repartiraient. Il faudrait egalement arreter de produire de la sous musique aussi, c'est ca le plus dur.
Vous me direz que c'est possible de baisser le prix des CD en baissant le prix de la TVA. la encore, je crois que c'est vraiment le miroir aux alouettes. Les vendeurs de disque et les maisons de disques vont des marges enormes sur les ventes de CD. Effectivement, baisser la TVA serait un bon pas, mais ca peut prendre des annees, alors que les vendeurs et maisons de disque peuvent facielemtn baisser leurs marges. Et dire que les artistes touchent en moyenne pas grand chose sur chaque CD.

Bon pour fini ma revolte   je voudrais ajouter que ce sont malheureusemnt les petits artistes qui souffrent de ca et qui n'ont plus de contrat avec les maisons de disque.
Pour vous prouver que j'ai raison   , parle t'on encore des beatles? Oui
parle t'on encore de Led Zeppelin? Oui
Parle t'on encore de Nirvana? Oui
Parle t'on encore de Alliage? 2 be 3? Star ac 1, etccc? Non


----------



## golf (2 Août 2004)

Attention à ne pas tomber dans le piège de ce titre accrocheur !...
D'une part cela concerne les EU et non l'UE ou la France et d'autre part il ne s'agit que d'une tentative et rien n'est fait, loin de là !...


nb : je pensais ne pas trouver plus facho et obtu que l'administration bush mais je me trompais, il y a l'industrie du disque 
Bah, qui se ressemble s'assemble !...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2004)

On dépasse le cadre de l'actu mac, mais je nuancerais ce jugement. La bonne santé du disque en france au tournant des années 2000 était aussi le fait de jeunes talents qui n'avaient rien à envier aux "poids lourd" passé : Lara Fabian, Hélène Ségara, Fersen, Delerm, etc... sans compter les quebequoises. Il y a eu possibilité de perreniser une musique artistique, mais c'est le choix d'une industrie qui génerait des produits dérivés qui a gagné. Le "chanteur" est devenu un produit artistique, dont on peut acheter les accessoires. La différence était que les adultes achetaient les vrais chanteurs sus-cités. Les limitations de lecture, puis l'interdiction de copie ont découragé cette clientèle fidèle, ce qui fait que l'industrie ne tient plus qu'aux jeun's, en outres plus portés au piratage que leurs ainés...


----------



## KARL40 (2 Août 2004)

Vendredi dernier, ARTE a diffusé un documentaire sur la "chute des majors".

Il était surprenant de constater quelques évènements qui expliquent justement l'effondrement des ventes de disques :

- l'appartion du CD a fait exploser ce phénomène de concentration de labels
- l'arrivée de "commerciaux", au détriment d'amateurs de musique, qui voulaient vendre un CD comme un baril de lessive
- la "guéguerre" pour conquérir des parts de marchés : les majors luttaient entre elles pour être numéro 1
- l'inventeur du MP3 qui présente son invention aux majors qui s'en moquent alors royalement

A coté, il fallait voir la mine déconfite du PDG (démissionnaire depuis) d'EMI pestant contre les téléchargements.
Bref, assis sur un tas d'or, ces majors ne se sont absolument pas inquiétées du jour d'après.

Alors que partout on insiste sur le téléchargement, ce reportage est venu rétablir la balance.

Sinon, je pense que les maisons de disques sont définitivement larguées (c'est un constructeur informatique qui décide du prix d'une chanson ...) et qu'il n'y a que d'un point de vue juridique qu'elles peuvent s'en sortir (à défaut de sortir des CD convenables ...).

Ne jamais oublier que "ce que tu n'achètes pas avec de l'argent, tu l'achètes avec beaucoup d'argent "


----------



## Fulvio (2 Août 2004)

Le phénomène n'est pas nouveau. Chaque époque à eu sa merde racoleuse bien vendeuse. Les horreurs du top 50 dans les années 80 ; l'excès de paillette des 70 ; les yéyés dans les 60 ; on doit pouvoir remonter jusqu'à l'invention de la musique, comme ça.

Par ailleurs, on peut toujours reprocher au marchand de disque de vendre de la merde, ils vous répondrons éternellement que c'est ce que le public demande, la preuve, c'est ce qui marche.

Et quand on me dit qu'on n'a pas à se priver pour télécharger la merde qu'il nous vende, je réponds pour ma part qu'on n'a même pas besoin de l'écouter. Avant de lancer l'anathème et l'appel au boycott, on peut déjà commencer par faire preuve de discernement, et de choisir ce qui vaut la peine d'être écouté, vu, lu et ressenti. Et ils se trouvent qu'il y en a malgré tout pour tout les goûts, y compris ceux de chiottes, et qu'un bon disque ne coûte pas plus cher qu'un mauvais (mêmes si les deux coûtent malheureusement de plus en plus cher).

Tous ça pour dire que je trouve cet argument très hypocrite. "Vous faites de la merde, eh bien je vais télécharger mes trucs de qualité !" Et pour l'heure, on ne sais toujours pas si c'est la merde ou la qualité qui pâtit le plus du p2p.

A côté de ça, oui, les majors sont à la ramasse, leurs dirigeants bêtes et méchants, leurs directeurs artisitiques des veaux, et leurs velléités sécuritaires scandaleuses. C'est ben vlai tout ça. Mais au fait.. Qui est le con qui a télécharger toutes leurs merdes pour ainsi provoquer leur ire ? 

(et sinon oui, je pratique le p2p. Et je télécharge pas de la merde, hein !)


----------



## tyler_d (3 Août 2004)

entiérement d'accord avec karl40 !



> A coté, il fallait voir la mine déconfite du PDG (démissionnaire depuis) d'EMI pestant contre les téléchargements.


effectivement c'était à mourir de rire !!!!

d'après lui, l'ipod et l'itm inaugure une nouvelle façon de consommer de la musique : 

on fourni un "contenant" qui défini ensuite le contenu.

SAuf que ce cher Eric n'a pas compris que les acheteur d'ipod on déja souvent plus de 100 titres chez eux, sous formes de cd notemment et qu'ils souhaite tout simplement les regrouper et pouvoir enfin en profiter pleinement !

C'est comme si on pensait que les gens attendent d'avoir un frigo pour faire des courses alimentaire et se nourrir !!!! n'importe quoi !!!!

il était totalement de mauvaise fois à ce sujet, surement à cause de la restructuration chez EMI qui lui a couté sa place... on comprend alors...

mais bon, faut qd meme réflechir avant de sortir de telle chose !

enfin, ILS pourront dire ce qu'ils veulent, ce qui les génes c'est que POUR UNE FOIS, c'est le consommateur qui a choisi, et ça, maintenant que la machine est lancée il ne pouront rien y faire !



> Et pour l'heure, on ne sais toujours pas si c'est la merde ou la qualité qui pâtit le plus du p2p.


une étude américaine (article à chercher sur le journal du net pour ceux que ça interresse) à montré que le p2p faisait progresser les ventes de certains artistes.

vive l'ipod, vive l'itms, vive apple !


----------



## yvos (3 Août 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Et quand on me dit qu'on n'a pas à se priver pour télécharger la merde qu'il nous vende, je réponds pour ma part qu'on n'a même pas besoin de l'écouter. Avant de lancer l'anathème et l'appel au boycott, on peut déjà commencer par faire preuve de discernement, et de choisir ce qui vaut la peine d'être écouté, vu, lu et ressenti. Et ils se trouvent qu'il y en a malgré tout pour tout les goûts, y compris ceux de chiottes, et qu'un bon disque ne coûte pas plus cher qu'un mauvais (mêmes si les deux coûtent malheureusement de plus en plus cher).


entièrement d'accord.


----------



## ederntal (3 Août 2004)

kaolin a dit:
			
		

> il n'y a pas si longtemps les jeunes ecoutaient les beatles, ensuite ils ecoutaient Led Zeppelin, ensuite c'etait Nirvana, et maintenant c'est la star ac.



J'ai 18 ans et aucuns de mes amis n'écoutent ce genre de daube!
Des centaines de milliers de jeunes sont en ce moment dans les festivals d'étés a écouter de la Vrai Créa musicale!!!

Si tu parle des gamines de 14 ans... elles devaient pas écouter non plus Led Zep et cie, à l'époque... et cela va leur passer a 16-17 ans sans doute!

Et d'ailleur ce n'est pas trop le sujet de la news. La musique sur supports numériques sont tellement implantés partout qu'il est impossible que ce genre de lois passent!


----------



## Eric Blair (3 Août 2004)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> Des centaines de milliers de jeunes sont en ce moment dans les festivals d'étés a écouter de la Vrai Créa musicale!!!



Oui    ! Maisons de disques ou pas maisons de disques, lois ou pas lois, la musique, c'est avant tout du live, avec de vrais musiciens qui expriment toute leur créativité sur scène ! L'industrie du disque, à force de dépasser les limites du mépris et de l'arrogance envers les artistes qui font la musique et toutes les personnes qui souhaitent simplement accèder le plus justement possible à cette musique , finiront par disparaitre... La musique y survivra, ayez confiance !


----------



## golf (3 Août 2004)

L'industrie du disque qui a des pbs à cause du piratage sauvage sur le net !?!

Pas si sûr !

Divers douanes européennes viennent de faire connaître des chiffres hallucinants de saisies de CD piratés et importés illégalement d'Asie du Sud-est !!!

Qui croire ! Peut être plus volontiers les douanes que les majors qui font feu de tous bois pour gagner du fric 

Les artistes et les talents là dedans ! Demandez à Johnny ce qu'il en pense


----------



## kaolin (3 Août 2004)

Je viens de repenser aux resultats d'une enquete qui prouvaient que le telechargement illegal de musique n'etait pas la cause majeure du recul des ventes. Comme quoi c'est digne de X Files, la verite est ailleurs.

Bon etant donne qu'on est carrement plus dans le sujet de la news   , que pensez vous du fait que maintenant la qualite d'un artiste est inversement proportionnelle aux nombres de vente du CD. Prenons par exemple Placebo qui maintenant fait du pur commercial qui se vend tres bien et qui avant faisait de bons albums qui se vendaient moins bien?


----------



## derennes (3 Août 2004)

kaolin a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de repenser aux resultats d'une enquete qui prouvaient que le telechargement illegal de musique n'etait pas la cause majeure du recul des ventes. Comme quoi c'est digne de X Files, la verite est ailleurs.
> 
> Bon etant donne qu'on est carrement plus dans le sujet de la news   , que pensez vous du fait que maintenant la qualite d'un artiste est inversement proportionnelle aux nombres de vente du CD. Prenons par exemple Placebo qui maintenant fait du pur commercial qui se vend tres bien et qui avant faisait de bons albums qui se vendaient moins bien?


moi je crois que la masse n'aime pas la qualité.


----------



## NightWalker (4 Août 2004)

Et en Australie, iPod est déjà illégal d'après cet article dans "Sidney Morning Herald". Enfin plus exactement cela concerne le "rip" d'un CD légalement acheté vers l'iPod. En revanche, acheter une chanson en ligne, puis la transférer sur l'iPod est autorisé. Le problème est que l'iPod n'est compatible qu'avec ITMS, or il n'y a pas encore d'ITMS en Australie. 
Donc les iPod sont totalement interdits en Australie.


----------



## kamkil (4 Août 2004)

Mouais... Le nombre de gens qui respectent pas les lois ridicules ils sont légions, t'inquiète pas trop pour les australiens 

Sinon sur le fait que la masse aime pas la qualité j'avais un exemple concret: fin 2001 j'ai découvert Linking Park avec mon frère et on aimait vraiment mais depuis que ça a eu beaucoup de succès et est devenu pseudo "commercial", il a laché l'affaire. Je pense que ya beaucoup de gens comme ça qui rejetent les trucs labeliisés "commercial" d'office, juste histoire de se dire qu'ils sont pas dans la masse, que eux au mois ils écoutent pas cette "merde à succès", qu'ils sont en marges et différents...
Ca m'irrite un peu ce genre d'attitude, j'ai jamais renié un artisite que j'aimais même si il a soit disant plongé dans le "commercial".... 

Nan?


----------



## bugman (4 Août 2004)

> Il y a encore quelques annees, la musique etait encore quelque chose d'artistique, la sortie d'un album pour un artiste recompensait des mois, voir des annees de travail sur un projet. A present, les CD de la star ac sont enregistres en quelques semaine maximum afin de les sortir le plus tot possible. Et pourquoi cela?



Euh... Parce qu'ils utilisent des ordinateurs Apple maintenant (pour la vitesse) ! 

Ok, je sors !


----------



## Fulvio (4 Août 2004)

kaolin a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de repenser aux resultats d'une enquete qui prouvaient que le telechargement illegal de musique n'etait pas la cause majeure du recul des ventes. Comme quoi c'est digne de X Files, la verite est ailleurs.


 La fameuse enquête de Harvard ? Tout le monde en parle, mais personne ne l'a lu. Ses conclusions font plaisir, et on aime à les utiliser dans nos arguments, mais personne ne sait si cette étude est sérieuse. On peut quand-même craindre une étude partisane, non ? Faire savoir que le p2p n'est pas grave, ça doit donner bonne conscience aux potes du campus...



			
				kaolin a dit:
			
		

> Bon etant donne qu'on est carrement plus dans le sujet de la news   , que pensez vous du fait que maintenant la qualite d'un artiste est inversement proportionnelle aux nombres de vente du CD. Prenons par exemple Placebo qui maintenant fait du pur commercial qui se vend tres bien et qui avant faisait de bons albums qui se vendaient moins bien?


 C'est pas toujours vrai. Il y a énormément de merde qui ne se vend pas


----------



## wip (4 Août 2004)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> moi je crois que la masse n'aime pas la qualité.



Moi, je pense que les beaucoup de gens achetent un CD parce qu'ils connaissent le groupe et l'on apprecie sur les anciens albums. Mais en fait, ils ne connaissent pas ce qu'ils achetent sur le moment. Quand ils achetent le nouveau Placebo, ils pensent que ce sera aussi bon que les autres, mais ne savent pas en fait si c'est vrai.
C'est un peu comme pour le cinema. Les gens vont voir Matrix 2 et 3... uniquement parcequ'ils ont vu le 1... Et cela, meme si les critiques sont mauvaises. Les gens ont toujours besoin de connaitre "la suite"... 

Wip.


----------



## ederntal (4 Août 2004)

Arretez il est pas si mauvais le dernier placebo lol  :rateau:


----------



## Eric Blair (4 Août 2004)

wip a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je pense que les beaucoup de gens achetent un CD parce qu'ils connaissent le groupe et l'on apprecie sur les anciens albums. Mais en fait, ils ne connaissent pas ce qu'ils achetent sur le moment. Quand ils achetent le nouveau Placebo, ils pensent que ce sera aussi bon que les autres, mais ne savent pas en fait si c'est vrai.
> C'est un peu comme pour le cinema. Les gens vont voir Matrix 2 et 3... uniquement parcequ'ils ont vu le 1... Et cela, meme si les critiques sont mauvaises. Les gens ont toujours besoin de connaitre "la suite"...
> 
> Wip.



Bizarre cette comparaison... Un CD, tu peux l'écouter sans problème avant de l'acheter, alors qu'un film qui vient de sortir au cinéma, tu y vas un peu à l'aveugle... hormis les critiques et avis que tu as pu lire ou entendre ici et là (et aussi en fonction du film précédent s'il s'agit d'une "suite"), tu ne sais pas à l'avance ce que tu vas voir...


----------



## wip (4 Août 2004)

Eric Blair a dit:
			
		

> Bizarre cette comparaison... Un CD, tu peux l'écouter sans problème avant de l'acheter, alors qu'un film qui vient de sortir au cinéma, tu y vas un peu à l'aveugle... hormis les critiques et avis que tu as pu lire ou entendre ici et là (et aussi en fonction du film précédent s'il s'agit d'une "suite"), tu ne sais pas à l'avance ce que tu vas voir...



Bah ecouter un CD complet avant de l'acheter, il faut avoir le temps quand meme... (ou se servir du P2P... 
Et puis, les CD en ecoute dans les grandes surfaces ou meme a la fnac, il faut souvent faire la queue a la borne. Bref, les gens se contentent bien souvent du single pour se faire un avis. Un peu comme les bandes annonces du cinema (je persiste et signe...   )

Wip


----------



## p4bl0 (4 Août 2004)

moi je dis que si ils veulent faire une loi de ce type en france, ils vont entendre plusieurs pesonne au gouvernement !!! (dont mwa  )
je pense que ces loi sont liberticide, cela me fait penser a la L.E.N et sa me fait peur de pensé que "notre" gouvernement soit tout afait capable de le faire!!!
 :hein:


----------



## Eric Blair (4 Août 2004)

wip a dit:
			
		

> Bah ecouter un CD complet avant de l'acheter, il faut avoir le temps quand meme...



:mouais: Que les gens n'aient pas envie de perdre du temps quand ils vont faire des courses alimentaires, ça peut se comprendre... mais un cd n'est pas un paquet de lessive qu'on jette négligement dans un caddie  ! C'est une oeuvre artistique (la musique, pas le cd hein   ) donc je prends le temps nécessaire pour voir si j'apprécie vraiment cette musique même si c'est un artiste dont je possède déjà plusieurs albums...


----------



## wip (4 Août 2004)

Eric Blair a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: Que les gens n'aient pas envie de perdre du temps quand ils vont faire des courses alimentaires, ça peut se comprendre... mais un cd n'est pas un paquet de lessive qu'on jette négligement dans un caddie  ! C'est une oeuvre artistique (la musique, pas le cd hein   ) donc je prends le temps nécessaire pour voir si j'apprécie vraiment cette musique même si c'est un artiste dont je possède déjà plusieurs albums...



Je trouve ton comportement tres appreciable   , mais ce n'est pas le comportement general. De plus, tu as certainement deja remarque que c'est pas parce qu'on apprecie un album a la premiere ecoute qu'il est bon (ou plutot qu'il va te plaire longtemps)... Je dirais meme plus que certains albums que j'ai deteste a la premiere ecoute mon paru par la suite extraordinaire... Bref, une seule ecoute ne ME suffit pas pour savoir ce que vaut un album. Mais je suis peut-etre pas normal...   

Wip.


----------



## kamkil (5 Août 2004)

Je confirme l'avis de wip: une seule écoute ne suffit pas  La première fois que j'ai écouté le dernier Dido Life For Rent j'ai pas vraiment aimé tout l'album (j'avais trop le premier en tête surement ) et après un certain nombre d'écoute j'ai commencé à vraiment l'apprécier 

D'où l'intérêt du P2P, écouter un album avant de l'acheter histoire de remercier l'artiste 

Yavait un autre point qui me paraissait important: pourquoi diable acheter des CD si on a PAS de lecteur CD? Je vois pas l'utilité d'acheter un disque pour le ripper une fois sur son iPod et le stocker au fond de son bordel ensuite... Avec la vie numérique qui progresse les lecteurs MP3 auront vite fait de remplacer les bons vieux discman et les ordis les chaines hifi (pour ceux qui en ont).
Jusqu'à l'arrivée de l'iTMS yavait aucun moyen d'acheter de la musique numérique sur mac...

Encore une question que je me posais: quel est l'intérêt de mettre des DRM dans la musique vendue en ligne?


----------



## wip (5 Août 2004)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> Encore une question que je me posais: quel est l'intérêt de mettre des DRM dans la musique vendue en ligne?



Pour éviter que la musique qu'on achète sur ces sites, on la refile à tous le monde... Enfin je pense que c'est ça...  

Wip.


----------



## kamkil (9 Août 2004)

wip a dit:
			
		

> Pour éviter que la musique qu'on achète sur ces sites, on la refile à tous le monde... Enfin je pense que c'est ça...
> 
> Wip.


 Exactement. Certains mettent même des numéros caché pour savoir à qui appartient le morceau s'ils se retrouve sur le réseau!! 
Mais c'est complètement ridicule de mettre des DRM sachant que la musique est déjà sur les réseaux de TOUTE façon et que ce n'est pas ça qui l'empêchera de s'y propager. Et puis c'est chiant d'avoir des restrictions de partout avec un format... pas passe-partout!
Les autres sites qui vendaient des morceaux avant c'était pas du bête MP3?  C'est le seul standard de fait en ce qui concerne la musique.
Encore une fois c'est un coup des majors qui vise à pénaliser les honnêtes gens qui veulent acheter en ligne. Ca me rappelle mon cd de céline dion (no comments ) que j'avais du sortir du superdrive à coup de trombone, une honte!! Qu'est-ce que j'ai fait? J'ai téléchargé l'album sur le P2P et le pire c'est que j'avais le droit de le faire puisque j'avais l'album!
Je vois pas vraiment l'utilité d'acheter la musique sur l'iTMS si c'est pour avoir un format propriétaire avec plein de limitations. A la limite j'achète l'album sur l'iTMS histoire de payer les droits et le télécharge autrement en bonne qualité, standard et non bridé. Mais à ce moment là l'iTMS perd tout son côté pratique... 

J'me gourre ou ya de l'idée?  :rose:


----------

